# Don't Argue, Go Fish!



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I believe I've read several peoples' posts requesting that we should all stop arguing about everything and just go fish.

Okay, I will! 

The lunch break spots have tormented me a bit while the browns have been spawning. Kind of neat to watch them shake it in the gravel, but nerve-racking that they ignore my offerings lately.

Revisiting the spawn bed today, they were all gone, so I figured they were ready to feed. I fished a new-found hole in the ground on break today and actually had two different fish on (one felt a lot bigger), but both got off. One let me look at it, but shook me off before I got my hands on it. Really dark male brown. Would've been a cool pic.

After work, I stopped by a spot just up the road and got a pretty nice brown.

[attachment=0:3j65iswi]IMGP6485.JPG[/attachment:3j65iswi]

Go Fish!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice! Your living proof some good fishing is just behind your house if you look hard enough.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Go to **** loah, don't tell me what to do.

In before the lock!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Bahahahahah!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Good looking fish loah


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice. Nice.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice fish for such a small creek...you give me hope for City Creek Canyon. Nice to see the lunch break creek is still producing. Thanks for the post.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Today's lunch break:


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Dang that trout has a Julia Roberts mouth :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You're killing me Skullanchor! That is funny schtuff right there!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice Browns!! I love the first one, no red!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

You are a lucky dude to have a lunch and after work spot like that (I've fished a couple of those channels years back when I lived down there but only caught white bass and walleye). One of the facilities I work at is a stones throw from the jordan but as I work nights I might look kind of funny fishing it at 2am in my BDU's and gunbelt.

Checked out your blog too, you are really getting after it! We need to re-connect and fish in the near future. What has it been, 15 years since we had that biology class together in high school? Time flies when you are living the life of a fisherman ;0)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds good, Scotty!

Yes, Priciples of Technology with Mr. Tomsick. That class was all about the hall pass. :lol:


----------

